
Build React apps faster with normalized relational data - wagonn
https://github.com/brietsparks/normalized-reducer
======
wagonn
If you've have ever had to keep normalized reducer state (via Redux or
useReducer), you'll know that managing relational updates involves boilerplate
and complexity.

To save you time, try using Normalized Reducer.

It is a zero-boilerplate higher-order-reducer that takes a schema of data
relationships and returns the reducers, actions, and selectors to manage the
normalized state. It integrates with normalizr and Redux Toolkit, and supports
many common use-cases for relational data. To see its features in action,
check out its demo app (link in the docs).

